# Можно ли восстановить диски системой Петтибона?



## tormondo (4 Июн 2013)

Уважаемые врачи, врачуньи и врачунишки,

у меня бич современности, грыжа L5/S1, 15-летней давности и дистрофия дисков немного, уменьшение межпозвонкового расстояния - не знаю, почему именно, может в следствии грыжи. Грыжа стабильная в целом (вес 80 кг, рост 178 см), но хочу хотя бы попытаться чт0-то сделать для улучшения: пусть немного, лишь бы гарантированно улучшить, а не "если бы да кабы". Пока занимаюсь спортом (много бега, немного железа), чтобы мышцы были в тонусе и пресс держал позвоночник от "сползания".

Но это краткая прелюдия, а вопрос у меня вот о чём. Недавно наткнулся на сайт Фильшина, который продвигает систему Петтибона ********
Могу я спросить профессионалов, какое мнение вы имеете о данном подходе и известно ли что-нибудь конкретно об этой клинике? Меня смущает во-первых сам статус клиники и системы Петтибона - я не могу найти каких-то железных публикаций, где
1) системой петтибона как-то улучшают грыжу;
2) помогают дистрофии дисков, чтобы я на рентгенах это видел своими бельтиками.

Доктор после грамотной диагностики (МРТ я сделал, рентгены и заключения за все времена дал) начал толкать компоненты системы Петтибона для упражнений и говорить, что диски восстановить можно. Но каким способом - неясно: упражнениями и дистанционными консультациями за деньги. На сайте доктор даёт информацию, что статистика позитивных исходов операций - 2%, в определении, что за 5 лет после операции нет проблем. У меня два друга делали лазерную операцию на такой же грыже, только которая быстро порвалась и они уже не могли ходить. Они на следующий день ходили. Конечно, за 5 лет может что и разовьётся, не могу знать, тем не менее сложно представить, что одобренные медицинским сообществом методы имеют 2% эффективность.

Заодно я хотел бы наверняка узнать: грыжа вообще принципиально может уменьшаться нехирургическим путём? Мне вот не представить никаких упражнений, которые на это способны.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (7 Июн 2013)

Если кто-либо, пусть даже доктор, пытается убедить вас в том, что можно восстановить дегенерированный межпозвонковый диск, то он или ничего не понимает в вертебрологии, или же просто врёт из корыстных побуждений.


----------



## Константин1976 (7 Июн 2013)

есть еще вариант ответа, он-Бог


----------



## Bravo (7 Июн 2013)

КОНСТАНТИН1976 написал(а):


> есть еще вариант ответа, он-Бог


 
Если на сайте так и написано.. То совсем жесть.


----------



## tormondo (8 Июн 2013)

Владимир В. написал(а):


> Если кто-либо, пусть даже доктор, пытается убедить вас в том, что можно восстановить дегенерированный межпозвонковый диск, то он или ничего не понимает в вертебрологии, или же просто врёт из корыстных побуждений.


о, раз это физиологически так серьёзно, я должен уточнить: он не сказал так кратко "восстановить диски", однако в ответ на возможный _болевой синдром *из-за* дегенеративности дисков_ он "направил" к реалибитационному стулу из этого Петтибона ******* мол, купить бы его надо и заниматься, и написал, что "Pettibon System помочь может", если противопоказаний нет - а в результате диагностики мы противопоказаний не выявили. Ну а как иначе можно помочь, если не восстановить? Если боль из-за дегенеративности, я полагаю помощь может быть только в убирании дегенеративности, а если грыжа - то в убирании грыжи. Иначе это уже колдовство какое-то. Я правильно понимаю этот момент? А, ну ещё и то, что кроме грыжи и дистрофии дисков меня ничего не беспокоит и там нечего исправлять. Если человек берётся исправлять эти вещи, должны быть какие-то однозначные указания на то, что это сделать возможно, иначе зачем мне начинать эту эпопею с загадочным результатом?

Потом, при спортивном образе жизни дегенеративность какая 15 лет назад была, такая и сейчас - по снимкам. Чем может помочь стул для бабушек?


----------



## Vanix (8 Июн 2013)

На вашем месте я бы поискал нормального врача, который помогает сам без петибонов и чудо-стульев. Если вы конечно сам не продвигатель этих товаров.


----------



## tormondo (8 Июн 2013)

Bravo написал(а):


> Если на сайте так и написано.. То совсем жесть.


на сайте написано "Восстановите свой позвоночник !" Сколеоз, конечно, одно дело, и совсем друго - необратимые изменения, вроде травм.


----------



## Vanix (8 Июн 2013)

Посмотрел Петибона - на мой взгляд какая-то муть околонаучная . На человека с больным позв. предлагается отягощения навешивать? Не тратьте время, посмотрите луше материалы об эксцентрике.


----------



## tormondo (8 Июн 2013)

Владимир В. написал(а):


> Если кто-либо, пусть даже доктор, пытается убедить вас в том, что можно восстановить дегенерированный межпозвонковый диск, то он или ничего не понимает в вертебрологии, или же просто врёт из корыстных побуждений.


ой, я рыл-рыл и наконец случайно нашёл, где я видел (я точно помню, что видел, но с первого захода не смог найти в переписке): *****


> *Предлагаю следующие услуги*
> Предлагаемая уникальная программа продемонстрировала восстановление высоты межпозвонковых дисков, ...


Добавлено: Jun 8, 2013 1:06 PM


Vanix написал(а):


> На вашем месте я бы поискал нормального врача, который помогает сам без петибонов и чудо-стульев. Если вы конечно сам не продвигатель этих товаров.


да я бы с радостью! Вот поэтому я и здесь, чтобы выяснить для начала - возможно ли что-то научно делать с дистрофией и грыжей. Дальше можно выбирать, но сейчас бы выяснить, есть ли физиологические механизмы, которые могут приводить к таким эффектам. Затем найти методы, а затем найти врача, который это сможет реализовать.

Я вот ещё на этом форуме встретил про карипазим - вот про него и про статистику исходов лазерной вапоризации грыж хотел бы потом здесь поговорить.


----------



## Vanix (8 Июн 2013)

Вы не в ту сторону смотрите. Наша задача не снимки мрт улучшать, а свое самочувствие и возможности


----------



## Ольга . (8 Июн 2013)

tormondo написал(а):


> Недавно наткнулся на сайт Фильшина, который продвигает систему Петтибона ******





tormondo написал(а):


> он "направил" к реалибитационному стулу из этого Петтибона ******





tormondo написал(а):


> ой, я рыл-рыл и наконец случайно нашёл, где я видел : *****


Так как тема приобрела ярко выраженную рекламную направленность, ссылки были удалены (см. Правила форума).
Те, кого заинтересует описываемая система, легко и просто смогут найти о ней информацию в интернете по ключевым словам.


----------



## tormondo (8 Июн 2013)

Vanix написал(а):


> Вы не в ту сторону смотрите. Наша задача не снимки мрт улучшать, а свое самочувствие и возможности


я смотрю во все стороны. Без моих снимков я бы даже приблизительно не смог описать, что со мной. Давайте придерживаться научно обоснованных вещей, а не субъективных.


----------



## Bravo (8 Июн 2013)

tormondo написал(а):


> Давайте придерживаться научно обоснованных вещей, а не субъективных.


 
Поможет Вам распознавать развод/не развод самостоятельно небольшой ликбез по темам форума.
Пока от себя ключевые моменты.
1. Диски не восстанавливаются. Никак. Вообще. Но только часто боли как раз не из-за того, что диск истончился и пережались нервы в отверстиях (фораминальных, кажется). Диск истончается постепенно. И чтобы вышеописанное произошло нужно серьезно постараться.
2. Боли в спине могут быть связаны с грыжей, а могут быть и нет.
3. Боли в конечности почти всегда связаны с грыжей (исключение - туннельные синдромы, защемления и т.д.)


----------



## tormondo (10 Июн 2013)

*Bravo*,
угу, спасибо, в принципе это качественный минимум того, что мне надо было узнать.


----------



## VeraV (11 Июн 2013)

Занимаюсь недавно у этого доктора. У меня сколиоз, неправильная осанка, это меня не устраивает. Думаете утяжеления и прочие приспособления и манипуляции по этой системе исправят ситуацию??
Добавлено: Jun 11, 2013 12:09 AM
Решила курс пройти, хочется быть стройной, хуже стать ведь не должно???
Добавлено: Jun 11, 2013 12:10 AM
Отзывов нигде и правда нет о этой системе


----------



## Bravo (11 Июн 2013)

VeraV написал(а):


> Занимаюсь недавно у этого доктора. У меня сколиоз, неправильная осанка, это меня не устраивает. Думаете утяжеления и прочие приспособления и манипуляции по этой системе исправят ситуацию??
> Добавлено: Jun 11, 2013 12:09 AM
> Решила курс пройти, хочется быть стройной, хуже стать ведь не должно???
> Добавлено: Jun 11, 2013 12:10 AM
> Отзывов нигде и правда нет о этой системе


 
А плавание пробовали?


----------



## dralter (11 Июн 2013)

Под восстановлением (а речь идет о частичном восстановлении) межпозвонковых дисков подразумевается остановка дегенеративного процесса, и это возможно. И определенная перестройка рубцовой ткани в измененном диске.
По данным повторного рентген исследования (точно в такой же проекции и с точно таким же фокусным расстоянием) можно увидеть и измерить разницу в высоте межтелового промежутка, а по данным МРТ сравнить размеры грыж и протрузий и увидеть как их увеличение - что бывает зачастую, так и их уменьшение (в том числе на фоне выполнения специфических реабилитационных мероприятий).  Но не через 3 месяца, а через 1,5-2 года.

Кто такой Vanix я не знаю.
Зато знаю кто такой Попелянский.
Вот кстати мнение его сына о Системе Петтибона
http://www.russianseattle.com/spinalneurology/1_osteochondrosis_today_rus.shtml
Всем остальным "знающим" - не обладаете информацией - не давайте рекомендаций и не делайте суждений.


----------



## Vanix (11 Июн 2013)

Может, вместо того, что бы  плодить одноразовые аккаунты на форуме, вы зарегистрируетесь как врач и будете помогать людям, тем самым рекламируя свой бизнес?


----------



## Константин1976 (11 Июн 2013)

увеличение высоты, того что осталось от диска ни коем образом не говорит о его восстановлени, в первоначальной структуре и биохимическом составе. Более того ни рентгенологическое , ни МРТ исследование ни свидетельствуют о его восстановлении. Мне бы лично этого очень хотелось! Комплекс биофизических  процессов протекающих в диске поврежденного сегмента, а так же восстановительные механизмы организма не позволяют восстановить диск даже частично. Увы.
Это данные доказательной медицины, увы.


----------



## dralter (12 Июн 2013)

По данным доказательной медицины вся альтернативная медицина - это полная ерунда - и мануальная терапия и хиропрактика и остеопатия, и ИРТ, пиявки и.т.д.
http://skepdic.ru/
Там все очень красиво и правдиво написано.
Но вот почему-то практикуется альтернативная медицина повсеместно.
Я считаю, что есть методики, имеющие право на жизнь, и их нужно развивать и доказывать их эффективность. (в частности Петтибон в своей теории полагается на общепризнанные законы физики и математики). А как же доказать, если не собрать достаточно информации. Для этого и нужно работать с пациентами. Накапливать результаты "до и после". И в итоге пробиваться в доказательную медицину.
И есть методики основанные на каких-то непонятных доказательной медицине формах витализма.
По мне - так они точно не работают.

Константин 1976
А по вашему уменьшение размеров протрузии на 2 мм по данным МРТ о чем говорит?
Или увеличение высоты межтелового промежутка на 2 мм по данным рентгенографии?
Пусть это даже будет один пациент. И субъективно пациенту существенно лучше, хотя ни я, ни он не скажем, что все прошло. Но человек вернулся к активной жизни - сноуборд, велосипед.
Зачастую пациент приходит с несколькими комплектами рентген снимков и томограмм за разные годы. Изучаешь и приходишь к выводу, да, объективно все хуже и хуже. Рекомендуешь и проводишь определенную программу реабилитации. Осуществляешь ее.
Через 5 лет приходит этот пациент (новая травма была накануне). Спрашиваешь - рекомендации соблюдал? Да, говорит на 50%. Проводишь достоверное обследование. А степень дегенерации то на прежнем уровне.
Для меня и остановка дегенеративного процесса - это частичное восстановление.
Для частичного разумного восстановления требуются месяцы и годы системного подхода, который реализует прежде всего сам пациент.
Очень сложно пациента убедить начать действовать в нужном направлении, а в дальнейшем стимулировать и поддерживать, чтобы не бросил. (а ведь у большинства существенное субъективное улучшение наступает достаточно быстро и энтузиазм далее действовать системно, если не пропадает, то сильно падает). А пациенты привыкли, что им ничего делать не надо, их "помнут" 2-5 раз и все. Какие еще упражнения каждое утро и каждый вечер.
А вы говорите о "первоначальной структуре и биохимическом составе" - да еще этим пациентам хорошо бы биопсию дисков сделать.
Они то на первую - главную часть работы не готовы в своей массе.
Так что я лучше начну с малого (вернее продолжу). А у пациентов всегда есть выбор.

Конечно, проще сказать, ничего не восстанавливается, пошло все куда подальше, есть отработанная схема диклофенак-дексаметазон.
Доказательная медицина рулит. Ура. Здравствуй язва.
Как то вот так. Увы.


----------



## Константин1976 (12 Июн 2013)

Увеличение высоты дика не говорит о его восствновлении, это знают все, покрайне мере врачи. Что при этом происходит описанно в научной литературе наверное 50 лет назад как раз со всеми боипсиями и тд с описанием структур и проч. Уменьшение грыж и протрузий это нормальный физилогический процесс. У меня грыж 7мм "рассосалась" до 3мм протрузии и что? диск приэтом не восстановился и не восстановиться никогда. Что-то петтибон не помог десяткам миллионов людей страдающих артритами и артрозами, странно. Тут на форуме реклама БАДов не котируется.
тк народ конечно дремучий местами но быстро учиться., в частности знакомиться с мировой практикой. А такие целители были тут уже почитайте про УВТ терапию например. Только там пытались доказательства приводить например сфальсифицированные снимки МРТ. А грыжи проходят и так без всякого лечения у миллиардов людей, тк патогенетическая слабость соединительной ткани наблюдается у 50% в популяции.
Добавлено: Jun 12, 2013 5:49 AM


dralter написал(а):


> По данным доказательной медицины вся альтернативная медицина - это полная ерунда - и мануальная терапия и хиропрактика и остеопатия, и ИРТ, пиявки и.т.д.
> http://skepdic.ru/


 
- и герудо терапия те так вами называемые пиявки и массаж и мануальшина и даже остеопатия это давно арсенал медицины, за рубежом раньше чем у нас. "газета надо читать"


----------



## Bravo (12 Июн 2013)

КОНСТАНТИН1976 написал(а):


> тк народ конечно дремучий местами но быстро учиться., в частности знакомиться с мировой практикой. А такие целители были тут уже почитайте про УВТ терапию например.
> Добавлено: Jun 12, 2013 5:49 AM


Как припрет, сразу все грамотные становятся.  Одна из самых наводненных мошенниками областей медицины - лечение остеохондроза и грыж. Я бы, если бы совесть позволяла, тоже сварганил бы какой-нибудь аппарат, взял несколько человек типа Вас и Гудкова в качестве примера, и пяткой в грудь бил бы:
Грыжи РАССОСАЛИСЬ! Диск ВТЯНУЛСЯ! Полное ВОССТАНОВЛЕНИЕ дисков! Всего за 45 сеансов (один сеанс неделя - а дальше либо осел помрет, либо я, либо падишах). А, ну и параллельно с моим аппаратом пусть плавают, гимнастику делают, диету.. Толстым уменьшение веса, худым холодец жрать. И какую-нибудь мазь ЖИВОХРЯЩ до кучи - дорогущую. В ней типа камфора, яичная скорлупа сваренного в полнолуние яйца (там биологически активированный кальций!)... Мазать каждый день, и чтобы максимально вонюче, неудобно, чтобы никто не мазал - страховка.
Если в конце выяснится, что человек попал в 25% тех, у кого не лизируется (как я), то сказать - вот мол, упырь ты, сам себе злой Буратино! ЖИВОХРЯЩЕМ не мазался два раза в день вонючим, упражнения не делал регулярно, диету не соблюдал, гад! И теперь, ты пришел ЖАЛОВАТЬСЯ???!!! Ты опозорил мой метод - метод Bravo!! Вон отсюда, ты безнадежен!!
А, ну на первом приеме еще людей запугивать, что операция - это конец и т.д.


----------



## tormondo (12 Июн 2013)

а, ну вот и сам доктор пожаловал. А как, интересно, вы узнали об этой дискуссии?

Для полноты картины сначала упомяну, что Петтибон имеет лишь три научные публикации, из которых одна - обзор литературы, а две другие касаются биодинамики позвоночника, системы калибровки с помощью рентгена и исправления осанки, вроде сколиоза - т.е. ничего о травмах (вещах необратимых), дистрофиях дисков, грыжах и уж ясное дело, никакой статистики, даже по сколиозам. А вся остальная писанина (много) - это ненаучные публикации, не прошедшие строгой научной критики. Причём даже те три реферируемые публикации сделаны в журналах с несуществующим impact factor, т.е. они никому не оказались нужны как научный результат на протяжении 15-20 лет приблизительно.

Таким образом научно обоснован лишь метод калибровки искусственной нагрузки на позвоночник при помощи рентгена, а совсем не результат лечения, в частности по дистрофии дисков и грыжам. Это метод _коррекции_ осанки, а не _восстановления_ позвоночника.



dralter написал(а):


> Но вот почему-то практикуется альтернативная медицина повсеместно.


потому что далеко не каждый сядет, и как я прочешет всё до самых корневых публикаций и проверки, почему в США и Канаде метод Петтибона применяется в клиниках. Большинство людей можно легко обмануть цацками и регалиями и зарабатывать на этом.



dralter написал(а):


> А по вашему уменьшение размеров протрузии на 2 мм по данным МРТ о чем говорит?
> Или увеличение высоты межтелового промежутка на 2 мм по данным рентгенографии?


в приведённых вами документах со снимками фокусы не менее, чем на моих собственных рентгенограммах и МРТ: где-то меньше зазор, где-то больше. Никакой информации о том, в какое время суток были сделаны эти снимки: утром позвоночник насосался воды и разумеется расстояния будут заметно больше, чем вечером. А также неясно, сколько воды человек пил и какие ещё факторы воздействовали или не воздействовали на человека, которые могли промодулировать баланс жидкостей в позвоночнике. Неизвестно также и стоял он или лежал. Как минимум это.



dralter написал(а):


> Для меня и остановка дегенеративного процесса - это частичное восстановление.


герой Мягкова в Иронии судьбы сказал: "в медицине особенно трудно иметь собственное мнение" - а у вас это очень легко. У Петтибона в ненаучной статье написано, что его система - _корректирует_, а не восстанавливает.



dralter написал(а):


> Пусть это даже будет один пациент. И субъективно пациенту существенно лучше, хотя ни я, ни он не скажем, что все прошло. Но человек вернулся к активной жизни - сноуборд, велосипед.


вот это и есть ересь: вы понятия не имеете, что изменилось у пациента в результате ваших манипуляций. Для того, чтобы доказать действенность конкретных приёмов лечения, нужна статистика - а не 1 человек с неизвестно почему улучшившейся ситуацией под вашим наблюдением. Должна быть чёткая связь между наблюдательными данными и действиями врача. А на одном пациенте можно долго и безуспешно доказывать результативность. 1 пациент означает статистическую погрешность, равную 100%, т.е. результат случаен. На 16-ти пациентах она снижается до 25% и так далее. Распределение Пуассона.

"Субъективно" мне всегда лучше, когда стоит жара. Всё расширяется и на грыжу ничего не давит. А зимой мне холодно и грыжа ноет. Если пациент с грыжей у вас начал лечиться зимой, а закончил летом - у него может случиться подобное же улучшение, но вы к этому не будете иметь никакого отношения.


----------



## Сочувствующая (12 Июн 2013)

Как же мне понятны сомнения тех, кто оказался один на один с проблемами позвоночника. три года назад я тоже была в такой же ситуации. Сковывающие боли в спине возникали по несколько раз в год и делали жизнь зависимой от этих болей. так как возникали они в самый неподходящий момент. И вы, tormondo, и вы,  Vanix, и вы,  Vera V, все вы ищите эффективный метод,который смог бы решить вашу проблему с позвоночником. Мне хочется поделиться с вами своим опытом. вы обсуждаете систему петтибона и доктора Фильшина, который, как вы выражаетесь, "проталкмвает систему Петтибона и реабилитационный стул". Три года назад я обратилась за помощью к доктору Фильшину. Результаты первичного проведенного МРТ поясничного отдела позвоночника показали протрузию дисков L4-L5 размером 0,4 см и медианную грыжу L5-S1 размером 0,5см. а рентгеновские снимки - идиопатический сколиоз 2-ой степени. после шести месяцев занятий по системе петтибона с "отягощениями" дуга позвоночника уменьшилась на 20%, а проведенное через два года МРТ-исследование показало наличие дорзальных протрузий дисков L4-L5 и L5-S1  размерами 0, 35 и 0,3см соответственно. То есть реально грыжа уменьшилась. Чувствую себя замечательно, занимаюсь спортом (веду активный образ жизни -лыжи, многодневные походы, танцы). Но результаты эти пришли не просто так, а в результате ежедневных тренировок по системе петтибона. Могу на своем опыте утверждать, что система петтибона "работает" и дает хорошие результаты. Но для этого самоому пациенту необходимо прилагать усилия, ежедневно делать специальные упражнения. Да, и еще не стоит питать иллюзий, что проблема ушла раз и навсегда. За три года было два обострения, но их выраженность и продолжительность (боли прошли за 2-3 дня) не сравнимы с теми, что были в прошлые годы. а эти два небольших обострения прошли сами, без каких-либо медикаментов и посещений врача.


----------



## Andrey108 (12 Июн 2013)

посмотрел его сайт, ниче такого в реабилитационном стуле нет особенного, действует также само на диски как и быстрая ходьба, зачем его покупать


----------



## Andrey108 (12 Июн 2013)

Сочувствующая написал(а):


> Как же мне понятны сомнения тех, кто оказался один на один с проблемами позвоночника. три года назад я тоже была в такой же ситуации.


 
Снимки не моглиб выложить ?


----------



## tormondo (13 Июн 2013)

Сочувствующая написал(а):


> Могу на своем опыте утверждать, что система петтибона "работает" и дает хорошие результаты


относительно грыжи - нет, не можете. Петтибон скорректирует кривизну, позвоночник перераспределит нагрузку, грыжа может чуть поменять геометрию. Но нет никакой гарантии (и быть её не может), что грыжа в результате упражнений не увеличится. Не можете вы утверждать, и никакое кол-во заведённых здесь эккаунтов с положительным результатом не смогут этого утверждать. Потому что для объективного суждения о методе требуется анализ всех исходов: положительных, отрицательных, а также отдельно плацебо-эффекта. Этим занимаются исследователи, учёные, поэтому если этого не доказано научным способом, говорить о том, что система Петтибона работает для грыж и дисков невозможно. У Фильшина же для исследований даже недостаточно образования - он мог бы ими заниматься только под патронажем научного руководителя, а не самостоятельно, и все его результаты должны быть рецензированы действующими учёными. Только так.



dralter написал(а):


> Я считаю, что есть методики, имеющие право на жизнь, и их нужно развивать и доказывать их эффективность. (в частности Петтибон в своей теории полагается на общепризнанные законы физики и математики). А как же доказать, если не собрать достаточно информации. Для этого и нужно работать с пациентами. Накапливать результаты "до и после". И в итоге пробиваться в доказательную медицину.


вы УЖЕ продаёте систему Петтибона для грыж и дисков как научно доказанную - а теперь говорите, что надо сначала данных насобирать, а потом уже доказывать. Нестыковочка, в особо крупных размерах.

Правильный порядок ровно обратный: сначала вы должны получить достаточное образование для занятий самостоятельными научными исследованиями, затем вы докажете какой-то метод путём публикации в реферируемых изданиях, и только после этого вы будете иметь право делать то, что вы делаете. Не наоборот. Вы могли бы опираться на уже доказанный научный метод или исследовать под руководством того, кто имеет достаточно квалификации заниматься независимыми исследованиями - но и этого нет! С дисками и грыжами вы занимаетесь зарабатыванием денег без метода и без исследований, а потому без гарантий и без понимания.


----------



## Сочувствующая (13 Июн 2013)

Andrey108 написал(а):


> Снимки не моглиб выложить ?


Заняться мне больше нечем, как только снимки выкладывать, доказывать кому-то что-то. Ваше право верить или не верить. Мне кажется, что главное не то, насколько уменьшилась грыжа, хотя это увидеть на снимках многого стоит. Гораздо важнее ощушать здоровый позвоночник, легкость в движениях и возможность вести активный образ жизни. я бы с удовольствием с вами подискутировала, но завтра утром улетаю в Индию, в поход на Гималаи, на высоту 5800 метров. А вы говорите система Петтибона не работает. Работает! Чтобы я делала без Фильшина. На диване бы сидела, да вокруг дома гуляла. Ну ладно всем пока. Главное не перегрызитесь.


----------



## Ипохондрик? (14 Июн 2013)

Будьте осторожны и бдительны там в Индии!!!
Камасутра и лейшманиоз (о каких я словей на форуме нахватался) бдят...
А если в гималаях - так там еще и йети.
Ну йети - что лейшманиоз сзади подносят как только нагнешься за оброненным альпенштоком.

PS 





Сочувствующая написал(а):


> Заняться мне больше нечем, как только снимки выкладывать, доказывать кому-то что-то. Ваше право верить или не верить.


Как меня всегда умиляли подобные доводы в споре...


----------



## tormondo (14 Июн 2013)

ну я продолжу пополнять копилку фактов.

Наверняка где-нибудь на форуме есть списки рекомендаций, как не попадаться шарлатанам. Вот я бы один пункт туда дописал - почти уверен его нет: *если вы не полностью уверены в том, что сможете распознать непрофессиональные действия вашего консультанта - не консультируйтесь в одиночку*. Это касается не только общения с врачами, а вообще рискованного общения.

Почему так? Потому что в личном разговоре или личной переписке вы остаётесь незащищены от выпадов и лжи, а ваш оппонент быстро поймёт, в какую сторону гнуть - у него ведь обязательно будет либо профильное образование, либо просто опыт в таких делах. Помните, что образование в консультируемой области не есть доказательство порядочности! Для вас это может означать и бОльшую опасность попасться в лапы более хитроумному ловцу.

Что делать? Ходить с критически настроенными знакомыми на консультации, с теми людьми, которые смогут разобраться в обсуждаемых вопросах. Конечно, это трудновыполнимая вещь. В наше время - всегда ведите открытые обсуждения на профессиональных форумах. Поверьте, даже если вы исключительно образованы и умны, обвести вокруг пальца вас можно и не так трудно. Почему? Потому что для доказательства недейственности той или иной техники, вам придётся копать даже больше, чем сам шарлатан копал. Впрочем, это невсегда нужно - достаточно и психологического дискомфорта, чтобы отказаться от услуг. В последнем следует иметь в виду, что шарлатаны чаще всего именно на хорошее отношение к пациенту ловят жертв: вам будет очень трудно побороть себя и завалить кабана - ведь он такой учтивый. Другими словами, это очень жёсткая внутренняя борьба, которую вы с большой вероятностью проиграете.

Приведу несколько фактов из обсуждаемого здесь случая. После того, как доктор решил, что жертва на крючке и пора рубить бабло, риторика быстро сменилась на энергично-агрессивную, фактически формирующую логическую воронку в направлении оплаты труда по принципу "время - деньги" (так и было заявлено, исключая всякую необходимость результата). Доктор пригрозил, что "врач без пациента может - а вот пациент без врача не может", такая вот интересная логика. На подробные доводы о ненужности прибамбасов Петтибона и существовании практически идентичной, но более простой, компактной и дешёвой альтернативы реабилитационному стулу, док среагировал очень остро, заявив, что данная тема обсуждению не подлежит и он будет принципиален насчёт применения оригинальных компонент. Помимо прочего, не уставал мне запрещать "пытаться ставить себе диагноз" - мол, я сам разберусь, а вы конспектируйте. Т.е. полнейшая иллюзия моего "захвата" в ловушку, когда по принципу разделяй и властвуй можно уже и дань назначать. Особенно подчеркну, что я настоятельно описывал слегка дефектный правый тазобедренный сустав, из-за которого я не могу без напряжения стоять прямо, и который ни при каких условиях не даст позвоночнику полностью выздороветь, доколе дефект этого сустава как-то не устранить: на кривой подставке позвоночник не может быть здоровым, даже операционными методами. В систему Петтибона такой поворот событий никак не входит, т.е. позвоночник рассматривается отдельно от внешних дел, как бы всё остальное предполагается здоровым. Доктор никаким образом не учёл этого дефекта, ибо с таким раскладом система Петтибона вообще неприменима и толкать стул не получится. Картинка эта достаточно банальна, чтобы врач её не заметил, тем более после детальных объяснений. Это умышленное игнорирование ключевого факта в пользу собственной выгоды и ничего более.

Ещё пример из жизни, как делать правильно и в каком раскладе можно верить доктору. Из двух упомянутых случаев лазерной вапоризации один случился с моей девушкой и всю динамику я видел от начала до конца. На консультацию насчёт операции после МРТ и всего диагностического мы пришли вдвоём, и я был остро настроен против операции при любых раскладах - я не знал тогда о существовании лазерного метода, поэтому ловил каждое слово доктора и был настроен очень жёстко, видя, чего нахлебалась подруга за предыдущие три месяца гуляния по врачам, доведшим её до состояния, что она уже ходить не могла - просто своей бесполезностью и бездиагностическим лечением хз чего, хз чем, когда коню было очевидно, что у неё проблема ущемления нерва. Это был оперирующий нейрохирург высокой квалификации (может быть профессор, я не вспомню сейчас). Он говорил ясно и совершенно парадоксальным образом я не нашёл, что ещё можно спросить, когда он остановился. За 10 минут он объяснил всё, что было, что нужно сделать и как это можно сделать, и спросил, следует ли записать девушку на операцию. Я не имел никаких вопросов и мы сразу же согласились. Такого почти никогда не бывает, чтобы я не имел вопросов, тем более когда речь идёт об операции с таким высоким риском. Я долго мусолил в голове наш разговор в кабинете врача и всё же не находил, где может произойти прокол.

Прошло две недели, девушка уже еле двигалась и даже лежала с то и дело внезапно появляющейся резкой болью. Это был кошмар и к тому моменту мы уже думали, боже, какое счастье, что мы успели всё сделать и операция была уже в следующие дни. Всё прошло планово, на спине появился шовчик 2 см, его не сшивали - заклеили лентой. Она встала на следующий день, ещё 2 дня шаталась от наркоза - она трудно его перенесла, но ходила уже нормально и была очень рада.

Я бы хотел попросить форумчан дать какую-то статистику по исходам лазерной вапоризации - мне это исключительно интересно. И ещё раз хочу сказать: не верьте даже самому вежливому доктору - сухие факты и много работы по самостоятельному изучению вопроса - это вас может защитить, и всегда без исключений спрашивайте много советов у знающих людей, всегда! Именно вы более всего изучите конкретно вашу проблему - а доктор может не был заинтересован изучить именно такой случай, как у вас, и он не 15 лет с ним жил, а может в сумме неделю времени на изучение потратил за свои 10 лет практики. Будьте критичны и не бойтесь отказываться от услуг на любом этапе. И в особенности помните, что честный человек никогда не будет на вас давить никакими способами - ну разве что ваш старый друг, знающий, что вы ленивый пень и вам нужно выписать по башке, чтобы сдвинуть с места.

Всем удачи и здоровья.


----------



## VeraV (14 Июн 2013)

Мда уж..... На неделе отказалась от этого "лечения" (не только после прочитанного здесь, но и по собственным ощущениям), благо доктор деньги вернул за купленные прибамбасы.

А тем кто задумывается пойти испытать на себе действие петибона советую не быть такими дремучими как я и, прежде чем идти облучаться ( система требует большого кол-ва снимков рентгена), нормально прочесать интернет в поисках информации, а не наоборот - сначала наматывая лапшу на уши бежать на вредную диагностиику, а потом интересоваться собственно самим методом. Удивительно что раньше никто подобных тем не создавал и не обсуждал.
Добавлено: Jun 13, 2013 11:07 PM
И я не отговариваю, я предостерегаю. Окончательный выбор, конечно, за самими пациентами. Я так поняла (за четыре раза что я там появлялась) некоторые делают выбор в пользу этой системы и ходят на процедуры месяцами, а может и годами.
Добавлено: Jun 13, 2013 11:13 PM
Я то свой сколиоз даже не захотела таким методом пытаться лечить, а кто-то я смотрю и грыжи лечит
Хотя диагностике доктора я тоже не доверяю, мб у меня не только сколиоз.
Добавлено: Jun 13, 2013 11:27 PM


Bravo написал(а):


> А плавание пробовали?


Нет, плаванием не занималась


----------



## VeraV (14 Июн 2013)

А что вы думаете насчет йоги!? Есть такой класс "Здоровая спина"
Добавлено: Jun 13, 2013 11:32 PM
На сайте написано: "Этот класс предназначен для тех, кто хотел бы уделить особое внимание работе со спиной, улучшить осанку, научиться правильно работать в позах при таких проблемах, как сколиоз, лордоз, кифоз, остеохондроз, оказывать себе первую помощь в случае болей или чрезмерной нагрузки на спину."


----------



## vzdribadyk (14 Июн 2013)

йога хорошо только нужно согласовать с инструктором, какие можно упражнения делать, а какие нет, вообще лучше делать до легкого дискомфорта, т.к все индивидуально


----------



## tormondo (14 Июн 2013)

VeraV написал(а):


> Удивительно что раньше никто подобных тем не создавал и не обсуждал.


именно поэтому и появилась эта тема, как прецедент - за бугром система существует много лет, но и там дискуссии вялые, а в России лишь в одном месте и мнений вовсе никаких. Зато раскручивается в ненаучном учреждении с весьма нескромными обещаниями. А поскольку занимается этим дипломированный врач, то при вероятном обмане на доказательства может уйти очень много сил и времени. Поэтому прецедент кто-то должен быть создать, на благо всех, в том числе и порядочных врачей.



VeraV написал(а):


> А что вы думаете насчет йоги!? Есть такой класс "Здоровая спина"


пожалуй тоже общее для любого человека, но это важно предельно ясно понимать: любое упражнение можно выполнять по-разному. При перекособоченном скелете вы вряд ли сможете принести пользу произвольным выполнением упражнений. Приведу несколько примеров, потому что объяснить это формальным языком сложно.

Пример 1. Вы можете качать пресс лёжа, при этом все группы мышц пресса будут задействованы в какой-то произвольной пропорции, если вы специально не будете контролировать, какая напрягается, а какая нет (это весьма сложно), варьируя своё положение и "поджатость" ног в коленях. Нагрузки будут совершенно разные, в том числе и на позвоночник, и контролировать их без толкового инструктора или может быть врача будет трудно. Результат, очевидно, будет тоже разный. Свою грыжу в пояснице я получил именно сделав ошибку при выполнении такого упражнения с грузом.

Пример 2. Плавание плаванию - рознь. Все стили создают совершенно разную нагрузку. Одну из травм получил в грудном отделе во время слишком энергичного взмаха руками во время баттерфляя. Что-то хрустнуло и проблемка на всю жизнь. Потом, у плавцов переразвитый верх и часто недоразвитый низ - вполне типичная ситуация негармоничного развития. Стиль лучше выбрать с врачом, и не забывать, что недостаток гармонии придётся восполнить упражнениями для ног. Когда вид спорта сам не заботится о равномерном развитии всего организма, можно выбрать другой вид спорта.

Пример 3. Бег. У человека со здоровым скелетом, подозреваю, бег может быть одним из самых простых и гармоничных видов спорта из всех доступных - ведь никаких плюшек для него не надо. Однако при проблемах со скелетом вряд ли бег сможет их исправить сам по себе. Выполняемые упражнения будут автоматом выполняться неверно и каким-то бесконтрольным образом влиять на состояние. В частности, моя близкая знакомая бегает 10 км в день на тренажёрах - у неё заметный глазу кифоз и он никуда не ушёл за годы упражнений. Потому что для его исправления ей бы пришлось подкачивать определённые группы мышц больше, чем другие, а при самом беге всеми силами стремиться держать какую-то другую позу, чем диктует ей собственное тело. Это очень тяжёлый труд, если вы разок попробуете хоть 5 минут сопротивляться своей осанке - вы употеете. Но совершенно определённо это реализуемо и поправимо, я бы даже сказал на фоне грыжи - тривиально. Просто действительно нужная упорная работа, а результат, по себе знаю, даже микроскопический, вы будете чувствовать после *каждой верно сделанной* тренировки - вот это следует выжечь себе в голове навсегда: практически после каждой и только после верно сделанной. Не нужно ждать годами и даже месяцами: если вы не чувствуете улучшений, значит их и нет. А если чувствуете ухудшение - значит надо опять проанализировать и изменить упражнение. В конце концов вы выработаете свою собственную систему упражнений и научитесь следить за своим телом объективным образом. У меня была проблема из-за травмы в грудном, кифозного типа, но слабо выраженная - однако спать на спине я из-за неё не мог. Полтора года правильного бега и разных растяжек, чтобы тело легче "деформировалось" куда надо, и "о чудо", проблемы почти нет - я говорю "почти" только потому, что не делал рентгена, но я сплю на спине, она ровная стала и в общем объективных признаков достаточно. Кстати, на фоне грыжи, мне это даже не видится достижением, потому что лёгкая проблема осанки всё-таки не приводит к боли и проблемам поиграть в баскетбол или покататься на сноуборде - а грыжа приводит.

Пример 4. Йога. Она по сути - набор упражнений на растяжку и повышение мышечного тонуса. Поэтому не является исключением - за выполняемыми упражнениями также потребуется контроль: либо ваш сознательный, либо инструктора, который за вас поймёт, что и как нужно делать.

Каждое упражнение при кривом скелете нужно будет выполнять через себя, оно всегда будет чрезмерно нагружающим, потому что иначе вы просто закрепите своё текущее состояние, а не добьётесь улучшения. Это в принципе достаточно просто понять, я думаю, но это очень важно понять: ваша перекошенная ситуация вам "врёт", склоняя вас к более простому выполнению упражнения - вы должны будете регулярно пробиваться через перекошенность своего тела и оно в конце концов начнёт поддаваться. Ваша цель - превратить любое упражнение в набор вами контролируемых неудобных вам нагрузок, которые достаточно точно компенсируют искривление, где оно есть. Может быть звучит сложновано, но это ровно то, что делает Петтибон, только при помощи внешних прибамбасов, а не ваших собственных мышц. А ваши ощущения заменены глазами врача, для которых нужен рентген, чтобы видеть положение ваших косточек. В реальности вы можете выбрать или даже придумать, свои упражнения и растяжки (они тоже важны), которые под строгим контролем вашей головы постепенно приведут вас к нужному результату. Вы просто подумайте о причинах проблемы: вы сидели криво 10 лет в школе за партой - ну значит надо сесть в другую сторону криво на другие 10 лет, грубо. Это ведь обратимый процесс. Просто контролируемо его можно сделать заметно быстрее. Но и не слишком быстро, чтобы позвоночник весь успевал перестраиваться, а не сегментами - иначе это приведёт к проблемам. Если не работать над проблемой - лучше она точно не будет. Главное в воздействии на тело - это регулярность.

Итого: не выбор упражнений спасёт вас - а ваш контроль над тем, как любое выбранное вами упражнение выполняется. Это приходит со временем, несразу, но обязательно.


----------



## Andrey108 (14 Июн 2013)

tormondo написал(а):


> Всё прошло планово, на спине появился шовчик 2 см, его не сшивали - заклеили лентой. Она встала на следующий день, ещё 2 дня шаталась от наркоза - она трудно его перенесла, но ходила уже нормально и была очень рада.


 
как ее состояние сейчас, есть ли снимки МРТ как уменьшилась грыжа после лазера ? почему шов 2 см и наркоз, ведь там только иглу втыкают 2мм и под местным наркозом обычно ? где делали операцию ?


----------



## dralter (14 Июн 2013)

Здравствуйте.

Tormondo

Почему Вы берете удобные Вам моменты, для представления моей работы в негативных красках. Я просто «вредитель» какой-то получаюсь.

Пойдем по порядку.
Вы живете уже около 15 лет с хронической болью внизу спины.
У вас было, по крайней мере, 2 травмы нижнего отдела позвоночника.
(извините, если что не так, то поправьте, к сожалению, я удалил всю нашу переписку, поэтому всех деталей могу не припомнить).
У вас были диагностированы (в 2007 году кажется):
Указываю в порядке важности!
1. Дегенеративные изменения в позвоночнике (по данным томографии и рентгена).
2. Нарушения биомеханики (если проще – искривления позвоночника в статике – по данным рентгена и анализу осанки)
3. Spina bifida.

Первый и второй пункт имеют, соответственно, 51 и 49 процентов значимости.

Вы считали, что основная причина Ваших страданий это как раз Spina Bifida.

Я Вас убедил, что это не так. И по моему наставлению вы прошли «свежее» МРТ обследование (грыжа 4 мм и протрузия 3 мм). Его данные детализировали степень выраженности дегенеративно-дистрофических изменений в Вашем позвоночнике.

Параллельно с этим я детально изучил все Ваши жалобы, включая «проблемность с тазобедренными суставами (больше с правым – могу ошибаться)». Вы заполнили анкеты Рэнд 36 и Освестри.

Надо же мне хоть как-то было понять ваши функциональные возможности.

Я пришел к выводу, что лечебная тактика, которую я использую у пациентов с подобной проблемой, может быть Вам полезна. Тактика активной реабилитации из Pettibon System.
Моя тактика не Петтибона. Я сказал, что это метод может вам помочь.
Да, не корректно сказал.

Я объяснил Вам мое мнение. Теперь объясняю всем и Вам уже подробней. Чтобы все понимали, о чем весь сыр-бор:
Основная причина боли:
Дегенеративный рубцово-спаечный процесс в «глубоких» мягких тканях пояснично-крестцовой области позвоночника и это не только межпозвонковые диски, это еще и небольшие связки, и суставные хрящи, и оболочки неврологических структур – все это «мягкая» соединительная ткань и там везде масса рубцовой ткани и «хороший» спаечный процесс.
В этих небольших тканях много окончаний синувертебрального нерва, и именно из-за их раздражения нервные импульсы поступают в Ваш мозг, в нем уже «формируется боль».
Кстати эти изменения в тканях не видны на МРТ. Но подразумеваются при тех картинках на МРТ изображениях, которые Вы мне пересылали.
Конечно, биопсию дисков я Вам не стал предлагать. А данные гистологии конкретно в Вашем случае, очень бы помогли именно Вам для понимания. Но я не фашист мне это понятно и без биопсии. А в науке надо быть именно фашистом (как они центры в головном мозге открывали) чтобы доказать свою правоту.

Вот с этими изменениями я и предложил Вам бороться при помощи определенной программы упражнений с использованием специальных приспособлений.

Каким образом: желающим предлагаю изучить анатомию, гистологию, физиологию, патологическую анатомию, патологическую гистологию и патофизиологию, биомеханику.
Даю подсказку: ремоделирование рубца и перестройка коллагена при действии определенной нагрузки.

Последующую свою помощь в понимании и конкретных действиях я предложил не за бесплатно. Хватит, по-моему, для бесплатной консультации.
Вы мне не ответили. Ни да, ни нет.

Мой взгляд на проблему – это мой взгляд. Это не взгляд Петтибона или еще там кого. Вы же сами ко мне обратились. Я сказал, что считаю нужным. Не поддерживаете мой взгляд – хорошо. Я уважаю Ваше мнение. До свидания. Спасибо доктор (за диагностику)– спасибо пациент (за желание быть здоровым)- не за деньги..
Ответа на предпоследнее письмо я от Вас не получил.

И посылал я Вам информацию в последнем письме, чтобы вы посмотрели про реабилитацию и про рубцовую ткань. В нужное место посмотрели.
А вы подумали, что я вам пример увеличения высоты поясничного диска прислал. Кстати тот рентген не достоверный. Напился воды, лежал, стоял, утро вечер, холодца пожрал, Вы же ученый, а перешли на уровень «бабушек на скамейке во дворе» – там все намного проще и имеет научное объяснение. Рентгеновский снимок это плоскостное изображение пространственного объекта. А видимая высота межтелового промежутка на снимке в боковой проекции зависит от наличия или отсутствия девиаций позвоночника во фронтальной плоскости, а также от уровня проекции центрального луча рентгеновской трубки и фокусного расстояния.

Я писал Вам, что вы НЕ ЗНАЕТЕ, что с Вами происходит и НЕ ЗНАЕТЕ, что вам реально необходимо. Вот теперь то хоть что-то прояснилось???

Да, в проблеме участвуют еще и многораздельные мышцы. Но их роль объяснять Вам сейчас я не буду.

В своих письмах Я не отвечал Вам, что Система Петтибона восстановит диски.
И исправление я вам не обещал.
На главной странице моего сайта написано «Восстановите свой позвоночник»
Там не написано, «восстановите свои диски».
И в «услугах» написано: «… предлагаемая программа…. показала……восстановление высоты дисков…»  (кто хочет тот сам прочитает, только, господа, читайте буквы, а не то, что между строк написано – сам себе что-то придумал и не так понял)
Именно ВЫСОТЫ!!! А не самого диска (дисков).
К тому же я не указываю, КОМУ она это ПРОДЕМОНСТРИРОВАЛА.
Ни медицинскому научному сообществу, ни Петтибону, ни «Сочувствующей».
Она мне это продемонстрировала. Точка.
Я вас не обманывал.

Система Петтибона это коррекция осанки и позвоночника. Коррекция это исправление.
Исправление нарушений биомеханики.
А нарушенная биомеханика (ПБМИ – патобиомеханические изменения) одна из причин дегенерации. Хоть Вы и пишите, что «у меня только грыжа» «и больше ничего не беспокоит и нечего исправлять», хочу Вас разуверить. Есть эти нарушения. Зачем, по-вашему, я просил фото Вашей осанки, и почему просил сделать их заново?
Но к этому вопросу мы даже не подошли толком. Лордоз и кифоз, вот два термина которые мы обсудили. И то на уровне терминологии.

А про научные и не научные публикации Петтибона и его самиздат я знаю больше Вашего. А Вы меня про них не спрашивали. Если ВЫ бы конкретно спросили, я бы конкретно ответил. Никакого обмана.

Про научные исследования в альтернативной медицине придумал анекдот. Знающие поймут.

«Сидит остеопат на приеме (использует краниосакральную технику).
Приходит к нему мамочка с ребенком. У ребеночка ДЦП.
Мамочка: «Доктор, мне сказали, Вы прямо чудеса творите, погладите по головушке дитятко мое, глядишь, и недуг хоть чуть-чуть отойдет».
А остеопат САМ, по своей инициативе отвечает: «По данным двойных слепых рандомизированных плацебо контролируемых исследований, опубликованных в таких-то, таких-то в реферируемых журналах краниальная остеопатия таким детям не помогает. А вообще да, всем помогаю, все довольны. Деньги в кассу заплатили? Да? Хорошо. Начинаем процедуру». И наложил руки на бедную головушку.»
Так смешно, что плакать хочется.
Можно ознакомится:
«WyattK. Cranial osteopathy for children with cerebral palsy: A randomised controlled trial . Archives of Disease in Childhood, doi:10.1136/adc.2010.199877, Feb 24, 2011.»


----------



## dralter (14 Июн 2013)

Я практикую Систему Петтибона в России один, а таких вот остеопатов не одна сотня.
Я не фанат Петтибона. Сомнения о том, правильно ли я даю рекомендации и осуществляю манипуляции и adjustment своим пациентам, не покидают меня до сих пор.
Скажу Вашими словами, совершил я «непредумышленное преступление» в 1999 году, когда пошел работать в центр хиропрактики «СПИН» (ассистентом вначале работал), а затем проучился на невролога и мануального терапевта. Семью надо было кормить.
Как я потом разочаровался в традиционной хиропрактике. Сколько там лжи, вы даже не представляете.

Нашел я технику Петтибона, посчитал что она лучшая из всей «альтернативной мануальщине» и с ней живу.
Законом не запрещено.
Но, повторюсь, про исследования Вы меня не спрашивали. Не обманывал я Вас.
Система Петтибона это не наука, это рядом с наукой. Во всей остальной вместе взятой «альтернативной медицине» науки меньше чем в одной Системе Петтибона.
Петтибонвначалесвоейглавноймонографии «Introduction to Spinal Bio-Mechanics» приводитвысказывание Lord Kelvin: «When you can measure what you are talking about and express it in numbers, you know something about it, but when you cannot measure it, cannot express it in numbers, your knowledge is of a meager and unsatisfactory kind; it may be the beginning of knowledge, but you have scarcely, in your thoughts advanced to the stage of a science.»
И строго придерживается этой позиции всю монографию. Если бы это было не так, ушел бы я из мануальной медицины и работал неврологом или педиатром или на скорой помощи.
Возможно, в своей переписке с Вами, я что-то некорректно написал. Еще раз, простите.
Вообще это я «дурак», нашел себе на забаву на форуме. Ну, сам виноват. Или в корне не прав, или не смог до Вас суть донести.
Поэтому, давайте господина Петтибона в покое. До тех пор пока его детально не изучите. Ведь так же к науке. Вначале надо в курс дела войти, а потом уже говорить – фуфло метод или нет.
И думается мне правильное название этой дискуссии: не восстановление дисков системой Петтибона.
А помогает ли Фильшин пациентам, у которых есть грыжа диска или не помогает.
Вот так.
Да, чуть не забыл. Про мою «невнимательность». Проблемные ощущения в области тазобедренных суставов у Вас это проявления патологии поясницы, а не патологии со стороны самих суставов и окружающих их мышц. Уверен на 95%. Не всегда болит и нарушено там (это ваши субъективные ощущения), где присутствует основная проблема.
Тем более, хуже же «правый сустав», и нога правая хуже растягивалась, и грыжа тоже чуть вправо идет, не так ли.
Опять же это мое мнение. Вы можете и не соглашаться.
Кстати, в системе Петтибона ноги в биомеханичекий комплекс включены. Позвоночник разделяется на 6 объединений, и ноги это 7-е, 8-е и 9-е объединения. Вы не обладаете все информацией и в этом вопросе не правы.

Спасибо, Вам. Наша с вами переписка и последующая дискуссия помогла мне стать лучше.

P.S.: никаких БАД я не рекламирую, никаких приспособлений я на толкаю, принимать во внимание мнение пациента с хронической неконтролируемой болью в пояснице относительно разных упражнений (плавание, бег и т.п.) или способов контроля эргономики (как и сколько сидеть куда изогнувшись) категорически не советую.
А также считаю вредными рекомендации типа: - а плавание пробовали, а йога, а эксцентрика и т.д.
Всем здоровья, Алексей Фильшин.


----------



## tormondo (14 Июн 2013)

dralter написал(а):


> Почему Вы берете удобные Вам моменты, для представления моей работы в негативных красках. Я просто «вредитель» какой-то получаюсь.


это нетак, я представил *все* существенные моменты, опустив демагогию: положительные и отрицательные - расхваливать свои методы вы можете на своём сайте, а я независимо пишу то, что считаю должным, в особенности то, что полезно потенциальным пациентам:
- я указал, что диагностика была проведена грамотно;
- я указал на все прочие моменты: вашу риторику и предоставляемые "методы лечения" конкретно моих недугов;
- я написал, в каких случаях Петтибон способен помочь и почему в других случаях он не является доказанным методом лечения.

Ваш аргумент: сначала проплати за недоказанное и попробуй - потом делай выводы. Вы мне написали на мои сомнения - "дураку полработы не показывают", и это же висит на вашем сайте. Мой аргумент: вы не можете практиковать недоказанные методы, прикрываясь их якобы научной обоснованностью. Не прикрывайтесь наукой - продавайте их как оккультизм или что там ещё бывает... Это хотя бы честно. "Я, оккультный хирург, врачую позвоночники душ, беру монеты".

По предоставленным фактам каждый может для себя решить, с чем он имеет дело, минуя чьи-либо мнения, включая ваше и моё.



dralter написал(а):


> Вы считали, что основная причина Ваших страданий это как раз Spina Bifida.
> 
> Я Вас убедил, что это не так. И по моему наставлению вы прошли «свежее» МРТ обследование


я написал в первом постинге этого топика, что диагностика была проведена грамотно - что вы пытаетесь оспорить? Сказанное верно, за исключением того, что наставлений давать мне вы не можете, и того, что именно я спросил вас (а не вы наставили), какие обследования нужно сделать и именно я указал на возможную невалидность старых снимков. Цитаты:
Я: "_(текст про снимки до травмы)_..._какого рода диагностику и лечение следует проводить?_"
Фильшин: "_Согласен, все обследования старые, текущие рекомендации нужны Вам а не Вашим рентгенограмм за прошлые годы_
_Рекомендации по обследованию – приоритетный метод МРТ – магнитно-резонансная томография, с него и начинайте._"

Диагностика вам нужна не менее, чем мне: вы должны знать, браться за пациента вообще или нет. Не надо пытаться изогнуть картинку - я её выпрямлю.



dralter написал(а):


> Последующую свою помощь в понимании и конкретных действиях я предложил не за бесплатно. Хватит, по-моему, для бесплатной консультации.
> Вы мне не ответили. Ни да, ни нет.


а ЧТО ИМЕННО вы мне предложили не забесплатно??? Я не нашёл никаких подтверждений тому, что вы действительно можете мне предлагать что-либо, кроме обещаний и вы также не можете предоставить таких подтверждений. Вы лишь сказали, что вы _считаете_, что можете помочь мне своим опытом и готовы усердно работать за деньги. Я не вижу в этом пути к решению задачи и я считаю, на основе всех добытых фактов, что вы однозначно не можете мне помочь. Я понимаю, что вам хочется денег за время: голод естественен, - но для меня это не является аргументом в пользу ваших методов.



dralter написал(а):


> И в «услугах» написано: «… предлагаемая программа…. показала……восстановление высоты дисков…» (кто хочет тот сам прочитает, только, господа, читайте буквы, а не то, что между строк написано – сам себе что-то придумал и не так понял)
> Именно ВЫСОТЫ!!! А не самого диска (дисков).


а как человек должен понять из ваших "точных" объяснений, что он не восстановит диск, а просто по рентгенам у него в какой-то момент обнаружится изменение высоты диска? Это ведь и не ваших рук дело может быть. Т.е. вы заведомо торгуете воздухом, я правильно вас понимаю? Изменение веса пациента вы тоже не написали - многие ведь просто начинают заниматься лечебным голоданием, сбрасывают со 110 кг до 90 кг и уходят проблемы со спиной - полагаю не надо долго думать, что произойдёт с высотой дисков в таком случае, грыжами, самочувствием?.. Всё это, как и предыдущие вопросы, никак не покрыто в ваших присланных данных, и "восстановление высоты дисков" или "восстановление дисков" - это всё никак не оправдано вашими методами: влияние методов не доказано. За такие "упущения" в науке покрывают позором до конца дней и человеку за ложные научные данные дорога в науку закрывается навсегда.



dralter написал(а):


> А про научные и не научные публикации Петтибона и его самиздат я знаю больше Вашего. А Вы меня про них не спрашивали. Если ВЫ бы конкретно спросили, я бы конкретно ответил. Никакого обмана.


а вы считаете, что сам Петтибон меньше вас знает или больше о своих публикациях, доктор, скажите пожалуйста?
Понимаете, наука - это такая вещь, где публикацию не спрячешь. Будьте любезны, предоставьте пожалуйста научные публикации по восстановлению высоты дисков и грыжам с помощью системы Петтибона.



dralter написал(а):


> Сомнения о том, правильно ли я даю рекомендации и осуществляю манипуляции и adjustment своим пациентам, не покидают меня до сих пор.


док, это верно. Однако судят людей за деяния, а не сомнения. Вы вполне можете практиковать ненаучно - я вам писал, что в Украине с недавних пор астрологи и маги всякой направленности - зарегестрированные профессии, за стаж в которых люди получат пенсию от государства к концу дней своих. Однако вы не можете практиковать это, говоря или писЯ, что это научно доказано, когда это не соответствует действительности. *Говорите людям правду*: для грыж, например, "я практикую ненаучный метод, т.е. результативность которого не доказана, и за который я попрошу с вас луидоры, потому что я потрачу своё время и проголодаюсь", а для сколиоза Петтибон вполне должен работать. В этом нет обмана и если вам заплатят - это обоюдочестный заработок. Вы можете продавать самодельные тапки и Адидас вас не засудит, потому что вы честно скажете - это мои самодельные тапки, ручная работа, и за них я прошу пиастры. Но если вы будете их продавать под биркой Адидаса, последний будет угрюм. Неужели вы считаете, что мне интересно тратить своё время на разборы полётов с каким-то там доком в лесу? Но я вынужден это делать как сознательный гражданин плонеты, чтобы помочь другим - общество дало мне образование, и я верну вычёсыванием блох. Как я приводил выше про хирургию в Германии - в честном раскладе обе стороны *абсолютно ясно* понимают, что они делают, за какие средства и под какую ответственность - считаю лишним в очередной раз напоминать, что кроме мыла в глазах мне трудно что-то разглядеть в предлагаемых услугах.

"Если ученый не может объяснить восьмилетнему мальчику чем он занимается, то он шарлатан" (с) Курт Воннегут


----------



## tormondo (14 Июн 2013)

dralter написал(а):


> Поэтому, давайте господина Петтибона в покое. До тех пор пока его детально не изучите. Ведь так же к науке. Вначале надо в курс дела войти, а потом уже говорить – фуфло метод или нет.


с чего вы взяли, что осталось что-то ещё изучать, когда вы уже зарядили ценник и пришли к однозначному выводу, что можете меня лечить? Для детального изучения у Петтибона 2 статьи - остальное ему ещё предстоит сделать достойным изучения. И вы невнимательны: я не говорил, что Петтибон накосячил - я сказал, что он не диски и грыжи лечит, а обратимые патологии, вроде сколиоза и т.п. Не могу сказать, что его метод доводит меня до пушечного оргазма, но в коррекции он просто обязан работать. Но необратимые изменения, в том числе из-за травм, а также изменения из-за "внешних факторов", вроде разной длины ног - это не входит в его метод. Зачем так общо заявлять? Укажите конкретно, "вот исследование по дискам, где Петтибон показал ..., а вот по грыжам, где он пишет..." И всё, больше ничего не надо. Отсылать меня никуда тоже не надо - я уже всё прочесал, не переживайте. Также можно честно ответить, что таких исследований нет или вы о них не знаете. И самоуничижаться тоже не надо - люди внимательно изучат вопрос и им нужна сухая информация, данные, подтверждённые результаты, без мнений.



dralter написал(а):


> Кстати, в системе Петтибона ноги в биомеханичекий комплекс включены. Позвоночник разделяется на 6 объединений, и ноги это 7-е, 8-е и 9-е объединения. Вы не обладаете все информацией и в этом вопросе не правы.


это может быть, однако ни в высланных вами документах, ни в обсуждениях, ни в предложениях о методе лечения вы никак этот ключевой фактор не учли, хотя я спрашивал в ответ на ваш ценник, каким образом вы видите процесс лечения, и спрашивал это неоднократно. Позвольте мне любезно попросить вас прикрепить документ, подтверждающий упомянутые вами объединения 7, 8 и 9. У Петтибона я вижу только 6 заявленных объединений и ни одного источника, где хоть что-нибудь делалось бы с ногами, а также только 7 видов рентгена, которые также не включают ноги.

Когда ответственное лицо делает оплошность, это называется халатностью, а не забывчивостью. После заключения какого-либо договора с вами, вы бы мне обязательно ткнули, что не обещали заниматься тазобедренными суставами - ведь вы же ничего про них не сказали, ведь так? Этот приёмчик в данном топике уже проходил.

Доктор, деньги платят за результат, а не просто за лечение. Поэтому нужна наука, которая даёт методы, за которые можно платить, доверяя наперёд: народ уже заплатил учёным за надёжные исследования и может доверять. А непроверенным методам наперёд доверять невозможно. Когда мне надо удалить бородавку, я не стреляю в неё из калашникова - я делаю криодеструкцию или мажу другой волшебной хренькой, потому что нет исследований лечения бородавок методом калашникова, хотя кое-какие неприятности этот метод действительно эффективно решает.



dralter написал(а):


> Наша с вами переписка и последующая дискуссия помогла мне стать лучше.


либо лучше, либо хитрее - время покажет. Я вам, кстати, не давал разрешения упоминать мои личные данные. Ознакомьтесь с понятием врачебной тайны и ответственностью за её нарушение, а также кодексом врачебной этики. Для вас там много интересного найдётся. Ну чтобы будущие пациенты не думали, что вы выложите их фотографии с осанками на порнопортале, например, а то мало ли, куда ещё фантазия и забывчивость заведут...

Всем привет,
t
Добавлено: Jun 14, 2013 5:38 PM


Andrey108 написал(а):


> как ее состояние сейчас, есть ли снимки МРТ как уменьшилась грыжа после лазера ? почему шов 2 см и наркоз, ведь там только иглу втыкают 2мм и под местным наркозом обычно ? где делали операцию ?


состояние сейчас я не знаю - мы расстались лет 5 назад, с тех пор я уже страну несколько раз сменил. Операцию ей делали в Германии, в Оффенбахе под Франкфуртом на Майне, под общим наркозом, стоимость по-моему ~4000 евро была. После операции хирург сказал, что со времени МРТ до момента проведения операции ситуация с диском сильно ухудшилась - это примерно месяц прошёл, за который она почти полностью перестала ходить. Что-то делалось дополнительно уже "на месте" - что именно, я достоверно не знаю. После операции мы МРТ не делали. Осанка и фигура у неё были идеальные - она танцевала с детства, а травму получила в мелкой автоаварии - в зад въехали. Т.е. это не грыжа от ожирения, когда после удаления грыжи там ещё работать и работать над пациентом, чтобы не было рецедива. Следующие месяцы она вела абсолютно обычный образ жизни, ну конечно не таская тяжести и без экстремальных нагрузок. Ну, я не буду субъективного добавлять - оно только уводит от сути, просто мы оба были очень удивлены и рады, что из такой дико сложной ситуации получился такой позитивный исход. Ни в коем случае не призываю делать операции - но хотел бы узнать статистику в цифрах.


----------



## Andrey108 (14 Июн 2013)

tormondo написал(а):


> но хотел бы узнать статистику в цифрах.


http://www.mif-ua.com/archive/article/35685


----------



## dralter (15 Июн 2013)

Всем здравствуйте.
Tormondo - ничего я вам лично плохого не сделал.
Да, напишите народу сколько мне денег заплатили. Чтобы все в курсе были.
А по себе о других не судят (про порносайты).

Вот упорно человек не видит ключевую информацию. (ПРО РУБЦЫ)
Именно из-за них честный хирург Вас в таком состоянии оперировать не будет.
Не тратье время на инфо по операциям.

А вообще то я думаю что Вам помог. И вот в чем.
Была у вас один доминантный очаг в головном мозге (хроническая боль в пояснице) и цель была в жизни - избавиться от нее.
А теперь другая цель, так как появился другой доминантный очаг в головном мозге - шарлатаны в медицине и как защитить весь мир от них.
Попытаюсь закрепить эту доминанту.
В лечении Вашей проблемы существует много методов - правда не ФАКТ ЧТО ОНИ ДЕЙСТВИТЕЛЬНО РАБОТАЮТ:
- классическая мануальная медицина
- остеопатия
- дефанотерапия
- метод Бубновского
- метод Дикуля
- карипазим
- ИРТ
ну пока хватит.
Чешите. Выводите всех на чистую воду.
Укрепите второй очаг, первый ослабнет и боли уменьшатся.
Может временами. Но это скорее улучшение будет, пусть и субъективное.

Про тазобедренные суставы спросите у Vera V. Вам лень и мне лень. Вы же и поэтому на форуме.

Про информирование пациента:
Пациент приходит в клинику или смотрит сайт и видит - в лицензии что написано и сертификаты какие врач имеет. А там написано "МАНУАЛЬНАЯ ТЕРАПИЯ" - образованный поймет, что это АЛЬТЕРНАТИВНАЯ МЕДИЦИНА.
Что еще объяснять ему надо. Раз пришел или написал все понимает. Не знание закона не освобождает от ответственности.

Да, к ранее предложенной схеме из доказательной медицины (диклофенак-дексаметазон) считаю правильным добавить антидепрессанты.
Это доказательная медицина.

Vanix, по-моему, мне предлагал зарегистрироваться как врач и пациентам помогать. И бизнес рекламировать.
Смысл какой???

Я с человеком безвозмездно делюсь информацией по его проблеме. А в итоге я - "врачунишка".

Спасибо,
Всем здоровья
прощайте.
Алексей Фильшин.


----------



## Ипохондрик? (15 Июн 2013)

Всех благ и средств к их достижению!!!
На дорожку.


----------



## tormondo (16 Июн 2013)

dralter написал(а):


> "МАНУАЛЬНАЯ ТЕРАПИЯ" - образованный поймет, что это АЛЬТЕРНАТИВНАЯ МЕДИЦИНА


1. На сайте вы пишете "врач" - а на самом деле вы *целитель* с образованием врача. Посмотрите определения. Врач занимается традиционной медициной и использует методы. Целитель - нет.
2. Мануальная терапия внесена в номенклатуру медицинских специальностей приказом 365 минздрав РФ от 10 декабря 1997 года.
http://zakon.law7.ru/base48/part1/d48ru1271.htm



> МИНИСТЕРСТВО ЗДРАВООХРАНЕНИЯ РОССИЙСКОЙ ФЕДЕРАЦИИ
> 
> ПРИКАЗ
> от 10 декабря 1997 г. N 365
> ...


 
Мануальная терапия - это уже давно традиционная медицина и понять, кто вы, и чем занимаетесь, когда вы пишете, что вы врач и используете якобы научно-доказанный метод - однозначно невозможно, вы максимально избегаете упоминания своей нетрадиционной ориентации, но сейчас мы выяснили однозначно, что вы - *целитель*: http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Целитель
представитель нетрадиционной медицины по фактической деятельности:
_"Нетрадиционная медицина, также называемая альтернативной или неконвенциональной медициной, — условное понятие, объединяющее способы диагностики, предупреждения и лечения болезней человека, которые по тем или иным причинам не получили всеобщего признания у врачей. Основной причиной этого обычно является отсутствие чётких правил, большая доля субъективности в выборе и применении данных методов, плохая воспроизводимость результатов в руках разных специалистов и, вследствие этого, сложности в проведении объективных испытаний их эффективности и широкого внедрения в клиническую практику. Кроме того, иногда в понятие нетрадиционной медицины включают заведомо неэффективные подходы, основанные на необычных идеях и фантазиях._"​​Перемешивание терминологии, игнорирование фактов, бездоказательность, самодурство, нарушение законов и этических норм, "забывчивость", а на самом деле халатность и корыстный умысел - это всё большой обман и говорит о чрезвычайно низкоуровневом специалисте. Прочитать диагностические данные пациента вы можете, но всё, для чего вы это потом используете - покрыто мраком и нереально длинная переписка не пролила никакого света на эту часть вашего "опыта", никакую критику вы не ответили, и не привели никаких доказательств, устойчиво говоря о чём-то своём, как радио.

В общем, шах и мат, я думаю. Говорить тут больше не о чем.

Удачи всем, не попадайтесь злодеям и в особенности берегите от них своих детей!
t


----------



## Константин1976 (17 Июн 2013)

Точно и с юмором! Единственое в ЖИВОХРЯЩ желательно еще добавлять ромашку настоянную на утренней росе и очень полезно по утрам дышать на лягушку!


----------



## Bravo (17 Июн 2013)

КОНСТАНТИН1976 написал(а):


> Точно и с юмором! Единственое в ЖИВОХРЯЩ желательно еще добавлять ромашку настоянную на утренней росе и очень полезно по утрам дышать на лягушку!


 
Причем, лягушка при этом должна быть девственницей.


----------



## Константин1976 (17 Июн 2013)

абсолютно верно! Это немаловажная деталь!


----------



## Petty (4 Июл 2013)

Очень жалею, что не прочитала этот сайт раньше. Доктор все-таки успел меня развести на несколько походов в клинику, но, слава Богу, во время остановилась. Сомнения у меня возникли еще на первом приеме - все эти чудо-шапки, супер-стулья и подкладки под шею... Меня неприятно удивило, что доктор принимает одновременно несколько пациентов - видимо, чтобы бабла побыстрее срубить. Но, уважаемый доктор, некорректно приглашать в кабинет следующего пациента, когда вы еще не закончили с предыдущим, даже, если все одеты и все в рамках приличия. Это - просто неуважение к человеку, который каждый раз носит тебе денежки... А еще я считаю некорректным рассуждения вслух о материальном положении того или иного пациента и благосостоянии его семьи. Кто-то выше писал о заключении договора, так знайте - никакого договора просто нет, нет никаких бланков с фирменным логотипом клиники, нет никаких печатей, а "история болезни" ведется на обычных белых листах бумаги. Снимки делаются в КДЦ. 7 штук стоят 2400. Доктор говорит, что 2400 - это снимки и последующий прием (т.е. описание снимков им самим), но, почему-то, последующий прием все-равно оказался платным. Причем никакого описания (на бумаге) снимков никто не показал, зато была получасовая лекция с абсолютно непонятными для обычного человека терминами. Я, если честно, так до сих пор не поняла, что именно собирался мне вправлять данный доктор. Обратилась к неврологу, прошла курс лечения, чувствую себя заметно лучше.
Пы.Сы. Невролог очень громко смеялся, особенно над стулом и шапкой. И сказал такую фразу: "Вот как работать нужно! А мы тут наукой пытаемся заниматься."


----------

